# Nach OP / Fäden selber ziehen?



## wookie (6. Oktober 2006)

hallöchen, hatte vor ein paar wochen blöden unfall. (knochen gebrochen, faserrisse, wunden etc... :kotz
jetzt ist es an der zeit, die fäden zu ziehen.

hat das schonmal jemand selber gemacht?
hab auf meinen arzt kein bock, da ich zuviel an arztgebühr gezahlt hab.

wenns zu kompliziert ist dann gehe ich schon zum azt, aber wenn darin kein risiko besteht, mach ich's mir selber!


----------



## polo (6. Oktober 2006)

ist eigentlich kein problem. der arzt kann halt das heilungsergebnis besser einschÃ¤tzen.
anlieung:
"Wenn Sie sich einmal nach einer chirurgischen Wundversorgung die FÃ¤den selber ziehen mÃ¼ssen, beachten Sie bitte Folgendes: Der Faden ist normalerweise als Kreis durch die Haut gefÃ¼hrt, und der Knoten ist oben in der Mitte. Schneiden Sie den Faden auf einer Seite ganz, ganz nah an der Haut ab und ziehen Sie dann auf der anderen Seite. Dadurch ziehen Sie keinen â vielleicht verunreinigten â Fadenteil von der OberflÃ¤che durch den Fadenkanal."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (6. Oktober 2006)

Eine Blödheit mit einer noch Größeren ausgleichen zu wollen, ist so ziemlich das Dümmste was man sich antun kann.

Vor ein paar Wochen?? Fäden bleiben m.W. max. 14 Tage drinnen...


----------



## dubbel (6. Oktober 2006)

evtl. ein Paar?


----------



## wookie (6. Oktober 2006)

polo schrieb:


> "Wenn Sie sich einmal nach einer chirurgischen Wundversorgung die FÃ¤den selber ziehen mÃ¼ssen, beachten Sie bitte Folgendes: Der Faden ist normalerweise als Kreis durch die Haut gefÃ¼hrt, und der Knoten ist oben in der Mitte. Schneiden Sie den Faden auf einer Seite ganz, ganz nah an der Haut ab und ziehen Sie dann auf der anderen Seite. Dadurch ziehen Sie keinen â vielleicht verunreinigten â Fadenteil von der OberflÃ¤che durch den Fadenkanal."


Vielen Dank fÃ¼r den Tipp!



Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Eine BlÃ¶dheit mit einer noch GrÃ¶Ãeren ausgleichen zu wollen, ist so ziemlich das DÃ¼mmste was man sich antun kann.
> 
> Vor ein paar Wochen?? FÃ¤den bleiben m.W. max. 14 Tage drinnen...


Hast du ja recht, aber das "kein Bock GefÃ¼hl" Ã¼berwiegt.



dubbel schrieb:


> evtl. ein Paar?


Sorry, hÃ¤tte ein Paar (groÃgeschrieben) schreiben sollen


ich machs einfach mal


----------



## McBike (6. Oktober 2006)

hab ich schon öfter gemacht.

1. wie oben beschrieben mit pinzette anheben
2. nah am rand auf einer seite durchschneiden
3. komplett rausziehen 
4. mit jodtinktur zur vorsicht, das loch auffüllen/austupfen

ich laß mich schliesslich nicht von den arzthelferinnen malträtieren und zahl dann auch noch dafür ?!

p.s. nach 10 mx 15 tagen sind die bei mir immer raus !


----------



## Knurrhahn (6. Oktober 2006)

Ich habe mir die Fäden nach einer gröberen Weisheitszahnentfernung auch selbst gezogen - der Kieferorthopäde hat sie nämlich vergessen.


----------



## wookie (6. Oktober 2006)

McBike schrieb:


> ich laß mich schliesslich nicht von den arzthelferinnen malträtieren und zahl dann auch noch dafür ?!


 wenn sie hübsch sind, lohnt es sich. aber die bei uns sind zum :kotz: 



McBike schrieb:


> p.s. nach 10 mx 15 tagen sind die bei mir *immer *raus !


wie offt kommt das den vor, siehst du schon so vernarbt aus wie frankenstein?  

danke für die anleitung!


----------



## Journeyman (6. Oktober 2006)

Echte Kerle ziehen den Knoten durch die Haut, ihr Fullyfahrer.


----------



## Matze. (6. Oktober 2006)

> hab auf meinen arzt kein bock, da ich zuviel an arztgebühr gezahlt hab.



Eben deshalb zeitig im Forum fragen, vor 6 Tagen war noch September, im gleichen Quartal kostet´s nichts mehr .
Jetzt isses aber zu spät


----------



## Freeagain (6. Oktober 2006)

1. Tipp: Nächstes Mal nicht vor Quartalsende stürzen, sondern danach. Dann spart man sich die Krankenkassengebühr einmal!
2. Klar doch, kann man alles selber ziehen. Dann geschickterweise die Fadenenden abschneiden und anschliessend als harter Bursche im Gewebe herumsuhlen, bis das Blut das letzte Bakterium herausspült. Und wem das nicht reicht, die Briefmarkenpinzette oder die Schere aus dem Maniküreetui dazu benutzen, damit man die damaligen Biologiestunden am Fenster in der Praxis nachholt.
3. Warum nicht gleich selbst nähen? John Wayne, das Weichei, benutzte dazu einen Schuß Whiskey als Vordesinfektion und 30 Schluck als Nachdesi.
4. Wenn es - wie wir es hier lasen - ein Kieferorthopäde beherrscht (anstatt eigentlich ein Kieferchirurg) - dann können wir das eigentlich auch alles. Frei nach Darwin: die Widerstandsfähigsten verweilen unter uns... 
Weidmannsheil!






www.croatia-bike.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (6. Oktober 2006)

ich glaub ich mach ein video vom fäden ziehen und stells online *g*
für alle die später nochmal fragen wie es geht


----------



## easymtbiker (6. Oktober 2006)

Journeyman schrieb:


> Echte Kerle ziehen den Knoten durch die Haut, ihr Fullyfahrer.


----------



## Harztourer (6. Oktober 2006)

...falls die Narbe noch verschorft ist, für ca. eine halbe Stunde einen lauwarmen Kamilleteebeutel auflegen... dann tut es überhaupt nicht weh...


----------



## Burli (6. Oktober 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


>



Diese nähen aber auch vorher selbst


----------



## apfelsepp (6. Oktober 2006)

Fäden kommen nach 10 Tagen raus (außer du hast extreme Wundheilungsstörrungen). Desinfizieren vorher und nachher nicht vergessen und wenn die wunde danach rot, hart oder zum eitern anfängt, zum Arzt gehen.


----------



## Freeagain (6. Oktober 2006)

Du meinst, wenn es nach drei Wochen Selbsttherapie noch so aussieht? (Mit Rücksicht auf die John Waynes habe ich das Foto etwas runtergepixelt)











www.croatia-bike.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (8. Oktober 2006)

Harztourer schrieb:


> ...falls die Narbe noch verschorft ist, für ca. eine halbe Stunde einen lauwarmen Kamilleteebeutel auflegen... dann tut es überhaupt nicht weh...


 hätt ich das nur zuvor gelesen, dann hätt ich mir das zwicken ersparen können  aber echte männer wollen ja das es zwickt.



apfelsepp schrieb:


> Fäden kommen nach 10 Tagen raus (außer du hast extreme Wundheilungsstörrungen). Desinfizieren vorher und nachher nicht vergessen und wenn die wunde danach rot, hart oder zum eitern anfängt, zum Arzt gehen.


hoffentlich ist der arzt net sauer das ich ihm eine weitere verdienstmöglichkeit geraubt habe.



Freeagain schrieb:


> Du meinst, wenn es nach drei Wochen Selbsttherapie noch so aussieht? (Mit Rücksicht auf die John Waynes habe ich das Foto etwas runtergepixelt)


so siehts zum glück net aus, sauberer schnitt und kaum verkrustet. so eine pizza (wie auf deinem bild) kann ja auch net genäht werden


----------



## sprudel (13. Oktober 2006)

was kommt als nächstes?

"Handbuch der Heim-OP"???


----------



## dubbel (13. Oktober 2006)

in meiner freizeit beschäftige ich mich mit gehirnchirurgie.


----------



## sprudel (13. Oktober 2006)

ich hab mir einen computertomograph selbst gebaut .........


----------



## wookie (13. Oktober 2006)

Und ich hab jetzt durch das fäden ziehen sozusagen einen arzt-status und kann auch größere operationen durchführen! Alles was dazu benötigt wird, liegt ja in der Küche rum.


----------



## polo (13. Oktober 2006)

approbation kriegt man heutzutage eh quasi geschenkt.


----------



## wookie (13. Oktober 2006)

ja, jeder depp darf unheil-praktiker werden


----------



## Freeagain (13. Oktober 2006)

Ärzte verteilen über den Waldboden regelmässig Bananenschalen, damit wir aus dem Gleichgewicht kommen und anschliessend viermal über deren Skalpellmesser fallen.
Tod und Satan steh´n bereit, 
wenn das Blut nach Spritzern schreit!

PS: das mit dem Computertommigrafen kann ja wohl nicht ernst gemeint sein, denn dazu benötigt man einen Stromanschluss!





www.croatia-bike.com


----------



## Mountain77 (14. Oktober 2006)

Laß es vom Arzt machen. Bei mir wurde mal ein Stück Faden in der Wunde vergessen und das hat sich schön entzündet. Jedenfalls konnte ich dafür den Arzt verantwortlich machen.


----------



## RonnyS (14. Oktober 2006)

generell ist das Fadenziehen des Arztes eine "Nebenleistung"
es wird eher die Wundheilung überprüft und insbesondere auf evt. Anzeichen
einer Infektion beim "Fadenziehtermin" geprüft.
Empfehlung: grundsätzlich beim Arzt machen lassen !
(das hat nichts mit "Härte" oder "DoItYourself" zu tun)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer*91 (14. Oktober 2006)

Gut, ich bin auch grad gestürzt.. Die Pedale ham die Waden ein wenig aufgerissen... vier Löcher mussten genäht werden, zwei waren zu klein. Mein Vater hat gemeint er zieht die Fäden, aber ihn kann ich leider nicht verantwortlich machen wenn was passiert... Der arzt muss dafür aufkommen mein Vater leider nicht. 

Fazit: Ich geh zum Arzt auch wenn mein Vater ein Kopfstand macht und mit den Beinen wackelt.

kurzer


----------



## TheTomminator (14. Oktober 2006)

Also einfache Haltefäden würde ich mir auch selber ziehen. Mir hat da ein Arzt bei sowas schon einiges an Fleisch versehentlich abgeschnitten. War ein Alkoholiker und Chefarzt der Chirugie. Selber kann man glaub ich gar nicht sooo viel ******* bauen. Wenn es von innen genäht ist, dann muss man heftig ziehen und genau wissen wo man schneidet. Ohne eine kräftig zupackende Pinzette geht da gar nix. Wenn was entzündet ist sieht man das selber. Aber wenn man nicht genau weis was man tut sollte man lieber den Arzt das machen lassen.Bei kleinen wunden kann man aber bestimmt nicht so viel falsch machen.


----------



## Köhlix (15. Oktober 2006)

polo schrieb:


> ist eigentlich kein problem. der arzt kann halt das heilungsergebnis besser einschätzen.
> anlieung:
> "Wenn Sie sich einmal nach einer chirurgischen Wundversorgung die Fäden selber ziehen müssen, beachten Sie bitte Folgendes: Der Faden ist normalerweise als Kreis durch die Haut geführt, und der Knoten ist oben in der Mitte. Schneiden Sie den Faden auf einer Seite ganz, ganz nah an der Haut ab und ziehen Sie dann auf der anderen Seite. Dadurch ziehen Sie keinen  vielleicht verunreinigten  Fadenteil von der Oberfläche durch den Fadenkanal."




So hamses bei mir vor 3 Wochen gemacht! 15 Stück am Unterschenkel! 
Und das beste die Schwester war a ganz a Süße!


----------



## wookie (15. Oktober 2006)

kurzer*91 schrieb:


> Gut, ich bin auch grad gestürzt.. Die Pedale ham die Waden ein wenig aufgerissen... vier Löcher mussten genäht werden, zwei waren zu klein. Mein Vater hat gemeint er zieht die Fäden, aber ihn kann ich leider nicht verantwortlich machen wenn was passiert... Der arzt muss dafür aufkommen mein Vater leider nicht.
> 
> Fazit: Ich geh zum Arzt auch wenn mein Vater ein Kopfstand macht und mit den Beinen wackelt.
> 
> kurzer


kann sich dein vater die 10EUR praxisgebühr net leisten?



Köhlix schrieb:


> So hamses bei mir vor 3 Wochen gemacht! 15 Stück am Unterschenkel!
> Und das beste die Schwester war a ganz a Süße!


 die schwestern bei uns? :kotz:


----------



## kurzer*91 (16. Oktober 2006)

Doch, aber er ist manchmal ein kleines "Spielkind" . Ihm macht das Spaß, die Fäden zu ziehen. Außerdem muss ich noch keine Praxisgebühr zahlen. Dafür bin ich noch zu jung!!!

kurzer


----------



## wookie (16. Oktober 2006)

kurzer*91 schrieb:


> Doch, aber er ist manchmal ein kleines "Spielkind" . Ihm macht das Spaß, die Fäden zu ziehen. Außerdem muss ich noch keine Praxisgebühr zahlen. Dafür bin ich noch zu jung!!!
> 
> kurzer




da kannst du nur hoffen das die wunde kräftig nach käse stinkt.


----------



## kurzer*91 (17. Oktober 2006)

lol


----------

